

Compress your DSLR videos 4.5x (OS X bash script) - redeemedfadi
https://gist.github.com/redeemedfadi/d1cbbad63abe102c4db7

======
schrodingersCat
This is a nice script. If you write a blog post about what you do, why you
wrote the script, and how it it works, I bet people on HN will want to read
about it.

